# Forum Argomenti di discussione IVA - Intrastat - SPESOMETRO - San Marino  intrastat e valore statistico

## nannina

Buongiorno a tutti.
Sono una nuova iscritta e vorrei sottoporre un quesito probabilmente sciocco ma solo ieri mi sono posta questo problema e, cercando qua e là sui forum ho trovato pareri contrastanti.
La nostra società compila l'intrastat mensile sia per gli acquisti, sia per le vendite. Per la compilazione e trasmissione utilizzo il software intraweb. Non ho però mai compilato la casella del valore statistico in quanto ero convinta che solo le aziende che dichiarano oltre 20,000,000 euro/annui dovessero compilarla e, d'altra parte il software non mi ha mai segnalato alcun errore (mentre invece me lo segnala nel caso della mancata indicazione della valuta).
Ora, sono obbligata a compilarlo? In caso affermativo, posso fare intra a correzione e soprattutto, come calcolo il valore statistico? (ho letto vari post, ma non ho trovato un esempio "pratico").
Ringrazio chi potesse aiutarmi.

----------


## forstmeier

> Buongiorno a tutti.
> Sono una nuova iscritta e vorrei sottoporre un quesito probabilmente sciocco ma solo ieri mi sono posta questo problema e, cercando qua e là sui forum ho trovato pareri contrastanti.
> La nostra società compila l'intrastat mensile sia per gli acquisti, sia per le vendite. Per la compilazione e trasmissione utilizzo il software intraweb. Non ho però mai compilato la casella del valore statistico in quanto ero convinta che solo le aziende che dichiarano oltre 20,000,000 euro/annui dovessero compilarla e, d'altra parte il software non mi ha mai segnalato alcun errore (mentre invece me lo segnala nel caso della mancata indicazione della valuta).
> Ora, sono obbligata a compilarlo? In caso affermativo, posso fare intra a correzione e soprattutto, come calcolo il valore statistico? (ho letto vari post, ma non ho trovato un esempio "pratico").
> Ringrazio chi potesse aiutarmi.

  1) il controvalore in VALUTA fa parte della dichiarazione Intra x gli Acquisti se il soggetto estero UE non usa la valuta euro come valuta nazionale e quindi indipendentemente dalla Valuta usata per la fatturazione.
Non uso IntraWeb comunque per quanto mi ricordo questo programma prevede un codice Valuta, 999 che da la possibilità di inserire il controvalore anche manualmente. E' anche possibile inserire tutti i cambi attuali e *passando* il campo Amm.Valuta l'inserimento dovrebbe essere automatico. Leggere l'aiuto che fa parte del programma. 
2) Per quanto concerne il valore Statistico qui di seguito riporto l'estratto dal Forum di Intrasystem.it 
""""""""" QUOTE """"""" 
MERCE + TRASPORTO - CALCOLO VALORE STATISTICO
Come comportarsi ? 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Tenere presente che il trasporto fa sempre parte del valore/totale/fatturato anche se indicato separatamente sulla fattura. 
Vale per ogni tipo di Periodicità. 
Commento:
Le spese accessorie ed, in particolare, le spese di trasporto concorrono a determinare la base imponibile degli acquisti e/o cessioni intracomunitari.
Infatti l' articolo .43 del d.l. n.331/93, nel fornire la base imponibile degli acquisti e/o cessioni intracomunitari,
rimanda agli articoli da 12 a 15 del DPR n.633/72, in base ai quali viene affermato che concorrono a formare la base 
imponibile i corrispettivi, le spese e gli oneri sostenuti.  
IL MENSILE che dichiara oltre a 20.000.000 euro x anno dichiara/calcola separatamente:
IL VALORE-STATISTICO (il nolo/trasporto FINO confine italiano) in base alla RESA (condizione di consegna) nel seguente modo:
Per ACQUISTI
...x 'franco destino' calcola il nolo dal confine IT fino a destino IT.
......Fattura TOTALE 1.000,-- meno nolo confine/destino = 100,-- = valore statistico = 900,--.
...x 'Ex fabbrica' calcola il nolo da partenza fino confine IT.
......Fattura TOTALE 1.000,-- più nolo fino confine IT = 100,-- = valore statistico = 1.100,--.
Per CESSIONI
...x 'franco destino' calcola il nolo estero dal confine IT a destino.
......Fattura TOTALE 1.000,-- meno nolo estero = 100,-- = valore statistico = 900,--.
...x 'Ex fabbrica' calcola il nolo dal luogo di partenza fino al confine IT.
......Fattura TOTALE 1.000,-- più nolo fino confine IT = 100,-- = valore statistico = 1.100,--. 
E' chiaro che la presenza della Resa/condizione di consegna 'Franco confine italiano' (molto raro oggi) determina il valore statistico uguale al valore fiscale !  
vedi MODO di Trasporto + CONDIZIONI di Consegna. 
Consulta le spiegazioni relative alla LAVORAZIONE - stabilire il valore Statistico -  
""""""""" UNQUOTE """""""" 
Questo è il principio e l'uso di calcolo. Per il costo del trasporto deve stabilire un valore almeno coerente con la quantita trasportata. 
saluti, 
.

----------


## anagre

> Buongiorno a tutti.
> Sono una nuova iscritta e vorrei sottoporre un quesito probabilmente sciocco ma solo ieri mi sono posta questo problema e, cercando qua e là sui forum ho trovato pareri contrastanti.
> La nostra società compila l'intrastat mensile sia per gli acquisti, sia per le vendite. Per la compilazione e trasmissione utilizzo il software intraweb. Non ho però mai compilato la casella del valore statistico in quanto ero convinta che solo le aziende che dichiarano oltre 20,000,000 euro/annui dovessero compilarla e, d'altra parte il software non mi ha mai segnalato alcun errore (mentre invece me lo segnala nel caso della mancata indicazione della valuta).
> Ora, sono obbligata a compilarlo? In caso affermativo, posso fare intra a correzione e soprattutto, come calcolo il valore statistico? (ho letto vari post, ma non ho trovato un esempio "pratico").
> Ringrazio chi potesse aiutarmi.

  Scusa se ritorno un attimo sull'argomento...
Ma la tua società supera i 20.000.000 Euro? Perchè un conto sono i campi statistici (NOMENCLATURA, PAESE ORIGINE, PROVENIENZA, DESTINAZIONE... ECC.) che vanno compilati sempre se la dichiarazione è mensile. Un conto invece è il VALORE statistico, CHE VA INDICATO SOLO OLTRE I 20.000.000 EURO... Non ho ben capito il tuo dubbio dove sta!!

----------


## danyp

La compilazione del valore statistico, delle condizioni di consegna e del modo di trasporto è obbligatoria solo se nell'anno precedente il volume delle cessioni o degli acquisti intra è stato superiore a € 20.000.000.

----------


## forstmeier

Noi scriviamo e rispondiamo ma 'nannina' non risponde. A che cosa serve ? 
saluti, 
.

----------


## nannina

> Noi scriviamo e rispondiamo ma 'nannina' non risponde. A che cosa serve ? 
> saluti, 
> .

  Avete assolutamente ragione! Chiedo scusa a tutti! il fatto è che ho controllato nei primi giorni ... e mi sono persa le ultime discussioni. 
Non supero i 20.000 e quindi, forte della prima risposta, ho capito che il valore statistico non devo compilarlo. (così come ho fatto fino ad ora). nel frattempo, visto che mi interessava capire subito se avevo errato fino ad ora oppure no, ho provato ad inserire un nuovo obbligato nel software intraweb "flaggando" l'opzione "supero dei 20.000". a quel punto ho visto che il software mi chiede obbligatoriamente il dato statistico.
la confusione è nata in quanto su un forum avevo letto che "tutti i mensili devono obbligatoriamente compilare il dato statistico" ... da qui il dubbio di aver "sbagliato" fino ad oggi.
Ringrazio di nuovo e mi scuso davvero molto. 
e' che tra comunicazione intra, black list e verifica del collegio sindacale, mi sono persa ... :Embarrassment:

----------

